# Solectria E10 Truck



## riored94cobra (May 16, 2014)

I recently aquired a 1994-96 Solectria E10 built on a GM S10 chassis.

It is in need of batteries. It may need other components. I am not sure because I can't preform testing yet.

I am new to EV's, but have automotive service experience.

Any thoughts on where to start?
Any info on Solectria?

I need to present an overall budget to the sponsor for approval. I need to test each component before submitting the budget.

-Andrew


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

I would start off by taking an inventory of what components and batteries you have. I would then measure the voltage of each battery and measure the system voltage. This probably won't require any prior EV experience if you already have some basic auto service experience.


----------



## riored94cobra (May 16, 2014)

I tried to get all of the model numbers from each component, but I could only find half of them. The other half didn't have descriptions. I have some owners' manuals to match also.

1 Charger is Solectria BC1000u, two are present
1 Controller is Solectria AMC325, two are present
1 Motor is Solectria ACgtx20, two are present

I believe all of the DC-DC stuff works.

I meant to say that the truck does not have any batteries at all. 
Is it possible to test the system with only one battery?

Each controller/motor combination nominally accepts 144v. 
Would 12v be enough to turn the wheels on jacks?


----------

